# William Castle "Ghost Story: Thrilling, Chilling Sounds of Fright & the Supernatural"



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*William Castle "Ghost Story: Thrilling, Chilling Sounds of Fright & the Supernatural"*

William Castle "Ghost Story: Thrilling, Chilling Sounds of Fright & the Supernatural" (Peter Pan, 8114, 1972)

DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:

https://app.box.com/shared/p0d3rm9oec

MORE INFO FROM SCAR STUFF HERE:

http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/2006/03/william-castle-ghost-story-thrilling.html


----------

